
Goofys: A high-performance, Posix-ish Amazon S3 file system written in Go - ngaut
https://github.com/kahing/goofys
======
ngaut
It support Azure too.
[https://github.com/kahing/goofys/blob/master/bench/azure/REA...](https://github.com/kahing/goofys/blob/master/bench/azure/README.md)

